# Portable Kits



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey People
-i Want A Portable Kit For Eather Rollers Or Say High Flyers--if I Had This--would I Have A Loft At Home But Transfere The Birds To The Training Cage To Go Flying Some Where Else---or Would I Have To Have Akit That They Could Live In And Take Everythig To Where I Want To Fly At---say Something With Wheels.--i Seen A Guy That Did It Out Of A Pick Up But That All I Know.--a Little Help Would Be Nice. Thank Ron


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Goggle up .. Portable kit box fliers a fella named Mark can tell u what you need to know. Just sign on.


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello Ron,
Scoll half way down this Forum to the thread (Nikolaevsky or Ukrainian Skycutters), I give an explaination as to how I train my birds to a Portable.

These are the breeds I've flown Portable; Fireball Rollers, BR's, NYC Flying Flights, Vienna High flyers, Hungarian High flyers, Portuguese Tumblers, Doneks, Wutas, Egyptian Swifts, Dewlaps, Oriental Rollers, Figuritas and this year adding Iraqi Loots.

I fly them anywhere I want, in town at a ball park, Kmart parking lot or a drive out to the more scenic prairie or bluffs.
I never settle them (let them look around) before turning them loose, and my losses are lower than flying at home.
I think I lost 2 pigeons out of 70, flying Portable this year.
I've never had so much flying pigeons as when flying Portable.
Robert


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

rono842 said:


> Hey People
> -i Want A Portable Kit For Eather Rollers Or Say High Flyers--if I Had This--would I Have A Loft At Home But Transfere The Birds To The Training Cage To Go Flying Some Where Else---or Would I Have To Have Akit That They Could Live In And Take Everythig To Where I Want To Fly At---say Something With Wheels.--i Seen A Guy That Did It Out Of A Pick Up But That All I Know.--a Little Help Would Be Nice. Thank Ron


Check out the thread below.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/portable-kit-46166.html?highlight=portable


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! those are great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Robert taught me everything I know about flying birds from the portable lofts.I do only fly Oriental Rollers from it and had so much fun last year doing thanks to him.
Mark Wilson


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice! 
Good job Rob! 
Looks like my truck too!


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have two young Biringham rollers that I have been flying out of my kitbox. But I think it would be really fun to fly them from a portable kitbox. Do the pigeons stay in the small kitbox all the time?


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

My birds have their own kitbox at home.I can either grab the ones I want to fly or have them load into the portable then into a carrying crate.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Has anyone used a portable loft for a demo?
I have done a few demos for schools and think it would be great for the kids to see a large number of pigeons fly free and come back to a call.
I worry that the pigeons would be hesitant to come back if there was a large crowd.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The columbus zoo used a kit as part of a world of wings show. That was the first time had ever heard of roller pigeons. it was amazing.


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

robert, these are really cool piks, i would love to e-mail you and pick your brain.
thanks in advance,
j


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

*Portable Kit flying on bluff*

Here's a Video of one of my Portable Kits, which follows me on hikes to the top of a local Bluff.
Unfortunately the wind was blowing down the Bluff at 45 MPH, instead of up the Bluff, which would have giving them lift to soar high above.
It's a mixed Kit of NYC Flying Flights, Hungarian HF's, Vienna HF's, and Portuguese Tumblers.
Robert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4p_BLHasMI


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

*thanks for sharing*

fantastic, very cool,
thanks for sharing.
j


----------

